# Black Vizsla??



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I was impressed that some people in my neighbourhood actually knew what a Vizlsa is and would comment on our boy - not calling him a lab, ridgeback, etc. That is, until they asked me if my current foster is a BLACK Vizsla  She's actually a coonhound mix. 

People passing by will often compliment Aspen, but since I have been walking the two of them together people stop and stare, some have even stopped driving to compliment to the dogs. I have to admit, they are an attractive pair, but she's no V.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she's beautiful


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> she's beautiful


2X


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Canadian said:


> ... but she's no V.


Are you sure? She could be. Who's to say? <G> Do you like to tease? You could have a lot of fun making up highly improbable and/or ridiculous stories about her pedigree. Jus sayin

She is beautiful and they make a beautiful pair. Could there be a Foster Fail in the future?

Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL I've certainly thought of messing with them. My neighbor still remarks that the two dogs look exactly the same - I don't think she believes me when I say they are not the same breed. She has red undertones in her fur which doesn't help - but that is the Redbone in her. She's a typical goofy coonhound, and as loving as they come. 

She needs far less exercise than Aspen. After a good walk and some play, she will come home and crash in the backyard. After a few ball fetches she is done. She'd rather lie around in the sun than run around. Aspen doesn't understand. She will get the ball and go and lie down with it. He then looks to me to rescue his ball from her. They are well matched in the wrestling ring though - ears and legs fly! 

If my husband would let me, I would have been a foster failure every time. This one will be tough to let go, though she has certainly been a challenge. The nose goes to the ground, and the brain turns off. Has made me appreciate how well trained our boy is (though 2 years of hard work went into that). She will be going to her new family tomorrow. ;D We will hold off on other fosters until the fall, but I do hope one of them will win my husband over.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

His expression is perfect! haha!


----------

